# Rise of the Jellyfish



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*There a show on Discovery Channel today called Rise of the Jellyfish
Discovery Presents | Jellyfish 101
looks like a very Interesting show
in case anyone is interested it comes on at 5 pm , then again at 8pm & 11pm
*


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's one big damn jellyfish!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I work tonight so i'll miss it. I have been reading articles on the subject. If we can learn to eat Jellyfish, we could solve some hunger issues.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

But Asians do eat Jelly fish !


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I am aware of that, so do some Americans, I understand these are the Cannon ball jellies. My understanding is that consumption of jellies is not widespread.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> But Asians do eat Jelly fish !


yah, it's like chewing on rubber bands with a little sand mixed in to add texture ....


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the post. I'll watch this tonight.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if its the one i think it is it was actually kind of funny (to me) at one point, the japanese start catching these jellies and start killing them because like whales they eat fish, and they dont like competition for sushi, so they start trawling with nets designed to cut up the jellies little do they know that when jellies die they release all their gametes and reproduce, so by not researching them and trying to kill them all they made the problem worse! if only whales could reproduce like that maybe the japanese wouldnt be wiping them out


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

it's supposed to be new, but I don't know...it just came on so checking it out now


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

If the world population of sea turtles had not take a nose dive over the years the jellyfish populations would be in check.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

perhaps, sea turtles do eat jellies


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> perhaps, sea turtles do eat jellies


Yes they do. With the decline of turtles on the east coast of Australia the box jellyfish populations have skyrocketed in the last 10 years.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

How was the show?


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

so-so IMO only of course!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i liked it. i happened to be at my parents house when it came on. but they focused a bit more on the "terror" of the rise in population, not so much on fixing the problem.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Rising temperatures and pollution are the main causes. We will likely need to acquire a taste for these guys if the problem continues unfortunately....very bad situation.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Most people focus on the problem rather than the solution to most things. I hate that about National geographic.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Rising temperatures and pollution are the main causes. We will likely need to acquire a taste for these guys if the problem continues unfortunately....very bad situation.


I love jellyfish with a little vinegar and sesame oil. Yum!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cpool said:


> Most people focus on the problem rather than the solution to most things. I hate that about National geographic.


nobody wants to hear that problem in lots of cases is us, the solution is lower global population


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

same thing going on with the humbolt squid. good thing i like squid. just wish it would show up in my grocery store!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

humbolt's are cool i watched a show on them recently, who knew they had over 20,000 teeth lol? or that if we grew from the size of a newborn at the same rate as a humbolt we would be larger than a blue whale within a year  they eat over 25% of their body mass each day haha


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i thought the show was verry boring . they jump back and forth to much


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah it wasnt as cool as the one i saw a couple months ago, rather boring. the show that came on afterwords about perfect predators was better.


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

They should catch them and place them in Bio-degestors to produce bio-gas which in turn can be used to run generators and produce electricity.

Very big in Europe (using cow manure) and starting to catch on in North America.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

not sure how effecient it would be since they are mostly 1 cell wall thick and filled with water, maybe chop them up and use them as fishery food


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Mferko said:


> nobody wants to hear that problem in lots of cases is us, the solution is lower global population


That is a pretty poor solution.


----------

